# Mercedes 817 tiny home



## Quinten (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi all just joined looking forward to swapping info etc on here.
I live in Scotland in my 30yr 817 with my wife and dog and looking fwd to going travelling wherever it takes us. We have sold everything house the lot and loving it.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 5, 2019)

Welcome.
I'm sure you're going to have fun and adventures..
Enjoy them.
Good move,taking full membership.
Get full value by reading through all the forums.
There's always someone here, if you have a question.


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## landoboguy (Mar 5, 2019)

Good luck to you, theres the odd full timer on here that will pop along and have plenty advice if requested.


----------



## Asterix (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi and welcome,any pics of the Merc?their numbering system confuses the hell out of me,so I'm not sure which one you've got.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 5, 2019)

30 year old, 817. I'm guessing it's LK range.

Something like this one perhaps.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 5, 2019)

Hello Quinten, welcome aboard :wave:

(love old merc vans, you jammy person!   )


----------



## highlandron (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi and welcome!  Think we may have spotted you today stocking up at the big T


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Mar 5, 2019)

*Good luck*

Good luck On your travels and full timing Quentin      :drive::camper:


----------



## GreggBear (Mar 5, 2019)

Quinten said:


> Hi all just joined looking forward to swapping info etc on here.
> I live in Scotland in my 30yr 817 with my wife and dog and looking fwd to going travelling wherever it takes us. We have sold everything house the lot and loving it.



Welcome aboard guys. Hope you enjoy your new lifestyle. Don't forget, we like a few piccies!


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave::dog:


----------

